# Biggest Microsoft Feed Aggregator.



## iMav (Aug 11, 2008)

Finally after spending after a whole day and a couple of days before, I proudly present to you one of Microsoft's biggest aggregator website. Featuring news, tricks and anything & everything Microsoft. Subscribe to 1 RSS feed and you shall be getting the latest happening in the world of Microsoft.

The RSS contains MSDN & TechNet blogs, a loads of other sites that I frequent for my dose of Microsoft.

Everything Microsoft

Subscribe to the *RSS feed* and well ... enjoy!

The feed aggregates from a total of 26 Microsoft related blogs of repute.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Manan


----------



## anandk (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanx 

Also *www.msnewslive.com/ my fav


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2008)

nice job manan


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks imav and anandK. 
just adding to list.
*www.microsoft.com/Presspass/default.mspx


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ Yup one of the Press Pass RSS feeds is being aggregated. 

Anandk, I have it in my feeds.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 12, 2008)

Drupal . way to go


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 12, 2008)

How about stressing more in Indian Content.

why would i care if there is a conference in  germany


----------



## iMav (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ I have added feeds from the Indian sites I frequent (know of). The initial idea was of having it only of Indian bloggers but then they are so few that you don't need an aggregator for that.


----------



## casanova (Aug 13, 2008)

Great share. Thanks


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 13, 2008)

Gr8 Share iMav !


----------



## iMav (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you guys.  Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## iMav (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys I am pleased to announce that I purchased a domain name for this project and have plans to expand with time!

The URL is - *everythingms.com* ie. Everything MS

RSS feed link remains same, so if you have subscribed don't worry.


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> Hey guys I am pleased to announce that I purchased a domain name for this project and have plans to expand with time!
> 
> The URL is - *everythingms.com* ie. Everything MS
> 
> RSS feed link remains same, so if you have subscribed don't worry.


nice


----------

